
Show HN: I made a tool to track the growth of top Patreon creators - attacomsian
https://toppatreoncreators.com/
======
attacomsian
I was curious to know who are the top Patreon creators and how much they are
earning. So, I created this simple tool to track daily growth of top 100
creators in each category. It tracks creators earnings, patron count and per
patron amount in USD. The list is updated daily at 12 AM UTC.

I welcome your feedback and suggestions.

P.S. If you like this tool, please support it at Patreon:
[https://www.patreon.com/toppatreoncreators](https://www.patreon.com/toppatreoncreators)

